

When Saddam tried to build a supercomputing cluster out of PS2s - samiur1204
http://www.wnd.com/2000/12/7640/

======
vxNsr
I remember reading about this back then and thinking "Bull" seems just as
crazy today.

~~~
samiur1204
I love the military analysis of it too:

“Most Americans don’t realize that each PlayStation unit contains a CPU —
every bit as powerful as the processor found in most desktop and laptop
computers,” said one military intelligence officer who declined to be
identified. “Beyond that, the graphics capabilities of a PlayStation are
staggering — five times more powerful than that of a typical graphics
workstation, and roughly 15 times more powerful than the graphics cards found
in most PCs.”

and

“Applications for this system are potentially frightening,” said an
intelligence source. “One expert I spoke with estimated that an integrated
bundle of 12-15 PlayStations could provide enough computer power to control an
Iraqi unmanned aerial vehicle, or UAV — a pilotless aircraft.”

Just hilarious.

